
Joe Rogan's Endorsement Is One of the Most Influential in America - Reedx
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgep94/joe-rogan-bernie-sanders-endorsement
======
lalos
My completely personal guess is that he’s supporting Bernie knowing he won’t
get the Democrat ticket and then he will promote anti-Democrat party sentiment
without openly saying “vote for the other party”. His followers will connect
the dots though. Disclaimer: this is just a crazy guess not saying anything
particular about Rogan.

